# My new 90 gal planted discus tank



## melonman (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi guys here are some pics of my first planted aquarium...any feedback you guys could offer would be great. Ill post specs and more pics soon


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Can't see the picture


----------



## melonman (Oct 27, 2006)

Okay now that I have a little more time I can explain my setup. 
90g aga tank
390 watts 6700k sunpaq pc's
rena xp3
current 25 watt gamma sterilizer
nutrients: seachem flourish line, along with some kent botanica stuff
co2: 3 red sea turbo bio kits
substrate: 140 lbs ecco complete
aquascape: misc. drift wood and slate
plants: Aponogeton ulv. , potamogeton (spelling might be a little off), Various swords, Anubias frazeri and barterii (spelling again), telanthera, dwarf sag, quils, java fern, java moss, baby tears...and probably some others I forgot
fish: 7 discus, 2 congo tetras, 6 emporer tetras, 6 red eye tetras, 7 pencil fish, and a clean up crew of ottos, corries, and shrimp


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Very pretty and I like your rocks. How old is it?


----------



## melonman (Oct 27, 2006)

About three weeks when I took the picture


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice tank... Healthy plants, well planted and lovely Discus.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

Stunning tank and discus.

That purple colored one in the top right of pic 1. What strain is that ?


----------



## melonman (Oct 27, 2006)

hes a red pigeon my avatar is a close up of him


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice tank and beautiful discus!


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I'd love to see it, but the picture doesn't appear to be there.


----------



## GraphicGuppy (Nov 14, 2006)

How big are ur discuses now? What kind food are you using for these guys? 

Over all, I'd rather give discus more space.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Good job Melonman! thats really a excellent aqua scape for your first try, your use of rocks & the color, shape & placement of plants tells me you have a eye for design.


----------

